# East LA dla3



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi! Does anyone know what parts of town East LA dla3 delivers to? Is it safe to do a nighttime shift out if there?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Buttermilk7458 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what parts of town East LA dla3 delivers to? Is it safe to do a nighttime shift out if there?


What kind of gun do you carry?

So you are seriously thinking of driving around east LA at night with a car loaded up with packages that could potentially be worth thousands of $$$ and are worried about danger? Make sure you get one of those giant magnetic Amazon smile logos off of eBay to slap on the side of your car so the homies know to only jack you and not shoot you for being on their turf.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DLA3 delivers to Bell, Cudahy, Maywood, Downey, Montebello, Pico Rivera, City Terrace, Vernon, East LA, East Hollywood, Hollywood, K-town, DTLA, etc. Ocassionally, they will deliver to Glendale, So. Pasadena, etc. 

I know months ago, DLA3 flex delivered to Lakerwood, Cerritos, Norwalk. I'm not sure if those areas are given to DSPs nowadays.

Not sure they cover Watts. I know DLA8 delivers to Watts and surrounding areas.


----------



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

dkcs said:


> What kind of gun do you carry?
> 
> So you are seriously thinking of driving around east LA at night with a car loaded up with packages that could potentially be worth thousands of $$$ and are worried about danger? Make sure you get one of those giant magnetic Amazon smile logos off of eBay to slap on the side of your car so the homies know to only jack you and not shoot you for being on their turf.


LOL!! I just died laughing! Thank you for this. It's exactly what I was thinking, but then thought well maybe it's not that bad. And I read on some other older threads that sometimes the deliveries are all the way in Fullerton and Anaheim and even Orange. So I thought maybe I'd try to get a more current answer.



oicu812 said:


> DLA3 delivers to Bell, Cudahy, Maywood, Downey, Montebello, Pico Rivera, City Terrace, Vernon, East LA, East Hollywood, Hollywood, K-town, DTLA, etc. Ocassionally, they will deliver to Glendale, So. Pasadena, etc.
> 
> I know months ago, DLA3 flex delivered to Lakerwood, Cerritos, Norwalk. I'm not sure if those areas are given to DSPs nowadays.
> 
> Not sure they cover Watts. I know DLA8 delivers to Watts and surrounding areas.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've delivered to Buena Park in the past from DLA3 in the past but it's not common.


----------

